# KDE Einstellungen Sperren / Standards festlegen

## rc

Hi,

wenn man gewisse Einstellungen in KDE sperren möchte, kann einem im ersten Anlauf das kiosktool weiter helfen.

Einfach als "normaler" Benutzer (Mitglied der "wheel" Gruppe) in KDE anmelden und dann als root das kiosktool ausfühen und die gewünschten Einstellungen vornehmen.

Mit dem Kiosktool kann man jedoch nur ziemlich grob die Einstellungen festlegen.

Für erheblich feinere Einstellungsmöglichkeiten kann man die Dateien unter "/etc/kde-profile/" verwenden.

Z.B. kann man in /etc/kde-profile/default/share/config/kdeglobals mit folgenden Zeilen

```

[KDE Action Restrictions][$i]

action/editfiletype=false

lock_screen=false

logout=true

manipulatescreen_screensavers=false

start_new_session=false

user/root=false

print/selection=false

print/system=false

```

unter anderem das Sperren des Bildschirms, Ändern von Bildschirmschoner Einstellungen, Starten neuer Sessions und das Ändern der Druckereinstellungen / -auswahl verhindern.

[$i] sorgt hierbei dafür, dass diese Einstellungen nicht mehr verändert werden können.

[$i] kann sowohl für ganze Dateien (dann muss es am Anfang stehen), für Teilbereiche (wie oben zu sehen) oder für einzelne Optionen verwendet werden.

Ein weiteres Beispiel, ebenfalls aus /etc/kde-profile/default/share/config/kdeglobals zum Deaktivieren von "Thumbnails" bzw. Vorschau für Dateien im Konqueror.

```

[PreviewSettings][$i]

BoostSize=false

MaximumSize=1048576

UseFileThumbnails=false

applications=false

ar=false

audiocd=false

file=false

fish=false

floppy=false

fonts=false

ftp=false

home=false

imap=false

imaps=false

invitation=false

lan=false

ldap=false

ldaps=false

mac=false

man=false

mbox=false

media=false

nfs=false

nntp=false

nntps=false

nxfish=false

perldoc=false

pop3=false

pop3s=false

print=false

printdb=false

programs=false

pydoc=false

remote=false

rlan=false

settings=false

sftp=false

sieve=false

smtp=false

smtps=false

system=false

tar=false

trash=false

webdav=false

webdavs=false

zeroconf=false

zip=false

```

Auch kann man verbieten, dass gewisse Menueinträge angezeigt werden.

Z.B. mit /etc/kde-profile/default/share/desktop-directories/kde-system.directory den Menupunkt "System" "ausblenden:

```

[$i]

[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

Type=Directory

Name=System

Name[af]=Stelsel

... hier steht viel Text bezüglich Internationalisierung ...

Name[zu]=Isistimu

Icon=package_system

NoDisplay=true

```

[$i] hier für die ganze Datei verwendet und mit NoDisplay=true diesen Eintrag ausblenden.

Das ganze funktioniert auch für Einträge im "Kontrollzentrum" z.B. mittels /etc/kde-profile/default/share/desktop-directories/kde-settings-system.directory die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für System ausblenden (analog zu obigem Beispiel).

```

[$i]

[Desktop Entry]

Encoding=UTF-8

Type=Directory

Name=System Administration

Name[af]=Stelsel Administrasie

...

Name[zu]=Ukugcinwa kwe-sistimu

Icon=kcmsystem

NoDisplay=true

```

Edit(Fortsetzung)

Alternativ können auch über die Dateien in /usr/share/config Standardeinstellungen festgelegt werden.

Diese können von den Benutzern verändert werden.

Z.B. mittels /usr/share/config/ksplashrc welcher Splashscreen verwendet werden soll.

```

[KSplash]

Theme=KDEWheat

```

Oder mittels /usr/share/config/kdesktoprc der Bildschirmhintergrund usw. voreingestellt werden.

```

[Version]

KDEVersionMajor=3

KDEVersionMinor=5

KDEVersionRelease=2

[Desktop0]

BackgroundMode=Flat

BlendBalance=100

BlendMode=NoBlending

ChangeInterval=60

Color1=0,48,130

Color2=192,192,192

CurrentWallpaperName=

LastChange=0

MinOptimizationDepth=1

MultiWallpaperMode=NoMulti

Pattern=

Program=

ReverseBlending=false

UseSHM=false

Wallpaper=/usr/kde/3.5/share/wallpapers/here-gear.svgz

WallpaperList=

WallpaperMode=Scaled

```

Will man, dass, auch beim ersten Anmelden, kein KPersonalizer angezeigt wird so kann man das mit /usr/share/config/kpersonalizerrc erreichen.

```

[General]

FirstLogin=false

```

Ich hoffe, dass dieser Beitrag hilfreich ist.

Anregungen, Kommentare usw. am besten hier rein.

Grüße,

rc

----------

